# Harness lugs for JM PE7/8



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

My Elio has a great idea to develop harness lug for PE7/8 reels.
The reel is very popular for jigging 200 - 300 lbs bluefin in NC this year, but most fishermen want the reel with harness lugs as those big tuna are mean and strong and it is very hard to fight without using harness lugs.
They are going to test the harness lugs soon for big bluefin in NC, but I am confident it will work after examining the detachable harness lugs.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Pretty ingenious, fighting fish that size with the drag that's needed, you need all the help you can get.........


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

GS Brackets failed while fighting big blueifn in NC today.
The prototype harness lug will be tested by several fishermen in NC soon.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Ksong, Any update on where to find a bolt on harness lug that is durable? I would like to put one on several of the set ups I have. Any advice on where to buy them would be appreciated.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Ksong, Any update on where to find a bolt on harness lug that is durable? I would like to put one on several of the set ups I have. Any advice on where to buy them would be appreciated.


They changed the design after testing. They still need more testing. The main issue right now is whether the lug bothers your hands when jigging and fighting.


----------

